
The Most Common Type of Incompetent Leader (2018) - karmakaze
https://hbr.org/2018/03/the-most-common-type-of-incompetent-leader
======
karmakaze
> The key derailment characteristics of bad managers are well documented and
> fall into three broad behavioral categories: (1) “moving away behaviors,”
> which create distance from others through hyper-emotionality, diminished
> communication, and skepticism that erodes trust; (2) “moving against
> behaviors,” which overpower and manipulate people while aggrandizing the
> self; and (3) “moving toward behaviors,” which include being ingratiating,
> overly conforming, and reluctant to take chances or stand up for one’s team.

> Absentee leadership rarely comes up in today’s leadership or business
> literature, but research shows that it is the most common form of
> incompetent leadership.

------
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16716130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16716130)

